# Racing homers available



## ohaus (Feb 18, 2009)

One of the members of our racing homer club passed away today. No femaily member is interested in continuing with the birds. If you are interested, the birds are in Rapid City, Sout Dakota. Contact Jim at [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

ohaus said:


> One of the members of our racing homer club passed away today. No femaily member is interested in continuing with the birds. If you are interested, the birds are in Rapid City, Sout Dakota. Contact Jim at [email protected]


its sad when people from the club wont help out and take these birds in for one of its own members


----------



## ohaus (Feb 18, 2009)

Lakotaloft,

Tell me of an average flyer who can take 50 extra birds into their loft. Our guys stepped up and found them homes.

Jim


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

ohaus said:


> Lakotaloft,
> 
> Tell me of an average flyer who can take 50 extra birds into their loft. Our guys stepped up and found them homes.
> 
> Jim


I can't. With what I plan to breed by fall I'm full. Sorry, would love to help a fellow flyer but I live too far.

Tony


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

i can take some but can u guys ship or not?


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

bump.............


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

What strain of birds did he have? it could make people a little more interested.
Dave


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

ohaus said:


> Lakotaloft,
> 
> Tell me of an average flyer who can take 50 extra birds into their loft. Our guys stepped up and found them homes.
> 
> Jim


 Jim that was my point, I just thought it was a shame that they left it all upto one person in the club to take on the responsibility of all these pigeons (you) when if they each of them took in an equal amount of birds it would have made the dispersal alot easier .. there was no disrespect ment in the statement and Im glad you pulled together to find them new homes ..if I had the room and finances I would have taken them all in if I could without a doubt


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

im guessing they all got new homes right? if not contact me pls


----------



## Castanonloft408 (Oct 6, 2011)

I would gladly take 20 I bearly build a loft just need the homers to call it home im located in ca.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

I think the birds are all gone. It was posted 18 months ago.


----------



## Castanonloft408 (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow I didnt even see that lol.


----------

